# Voicemail prices per provider?



## Fideroiste (25 Jul 2012)

Hi guys,
I just got a txt from Meteor stating that they are going to start charging for accessing voicemail from the end of August, can ye tell me what do the other providers charge for accessing Voicemail?

N.D.,
Fi.

P.S.: I searched this forum but didn't find anything


----------



## Conshine (25 Jul 2012)

Vodafone charge nothing


----------



## vandriver (25 Jul 2012)

Three charge,but you can use hullomail out of your minutes .(If you have a smartphone on Meteor maybe you can use this)


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Jul 2012)

Conshine said:


> Vodafone charge nothing



Depending on plan or bill with Vodafone voicemail can be charged for.  I know on Ready To Go I'm certainly charged for them.  See [broken link removed].


----------



## gipimann (25 Jul 2012)

Tesco pay as you go has a complicated system for voicemail - if you've topped up minimum of 10e and received bonus credit, then you get free voicemail (at least I appear to, although I haven't seen it written anywhere).

If your bonus credit has expired, then it's charged as a normal call 20c per min, with a minimum 20c charge.

I remember from my O2 bill pay days that calls to voicemail were deducted from inclusive minutes (whereas Vodafone calls weren't as they were free).


----------

